
Google Best Place To Work Two Years In a Row Says Fortune - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/fortune-best-companies-2008-google
======
zach
In fact, it's the best place to work four years in a row and then quit
promptly. Or so it seems anecdotally.

